# Endeavour



## Plumber (Jan 29, 2007)

I am attempting to build the above from Mantua Kit Art.774.
On reading the plans and a handy little book it seemed a staightforward job.
However,when I started planking I realised something wasn't quite right.
Has anyone out there built this particular model?
This is the second ship I have built, so I am not an experienced modeller.
If neccessary I can scan the part I am having difficulty with, but I am hoping someone may have experience of this model


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Not built this model but more then willing to give you an idea on what to do.
Plenty of help out there..just ask.


----------

